# Ps



## fishpaw64 (Nov 5, 2002)

I actually got turned down for quite a few jobs BECAUSE I went to culinary school!!


----------



## wanabechef (Oct 6, 2002)

Why do you think that was? What do you do now? If you are in the culinary field what did you do different to get that job?


----------



## fishpaw64 (Nov 5, 2002)

Just had to figure out how to do it on my own!! Most real chefs have gone through the ropes the hard way and think culinary chools are a joke( I agree on hindsight). Once I got all that figured out, I just started from scratch and swore I woulnt do the line chef stuff again!Line chefs are cool and rock totally but thats just the start!!


----------



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

Now I am starting to get confused. I have always been told that if you have a degree, chances are you have a better time getting a job than a person who does _not_ have a degree. This is the first time I have heard the statement that someone can't get a good culinary job simply because they attended culinary school. Isn't culinary school supposed to help you climb the culinary ladder a little? I myself am considering going to culinary school next year. In my experience, I have noticed that those who have schooling and degrees have a better time (not all the time, though; it's just about like 90% of the time) getting a decent job than those who do not.


----------



## fishpaw64 (Nov 5, 2002)

More than likely the people that told you that you were going to get a better job if you went to culinary school are the people that work for culinary schools. Im not saying you wont get a better job,but dont get your hopes up too high!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

What jobs were you turned down for?
jon


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I agree. Almost. Most cooks have come through the ranks and have cultivated their talents by using their resources like reading immense amounts and talking/working with others (like here!). There is something to be said for on-the-job training - if there is a clear mission. To merely job jump will limit what can be learned. However, if you have a goal and know the road to work towards that goal, then school may not always be necessary. That said, there some things in school (notice I say school rather than specifically cooking school) that is necessary to elevate yourself into managerial ranks, for instance. Accounting principals and math play a huge role in successful kitchen operations, as do effective communications (written & verbal). Especially important, if you enter the corporate world or larger, formula operations will be the ability to conduct business, rather than merely cooking. Just my thoughts.


----------



## fishpaw64 (Nov 5, 2002)

I agree completely!!! Thanks for saying it so eloquently!! Im just trying to save some people a lot of money and time.


----------

